# Anyone know of a Canadian source for 4-40 set screws?



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I need some 1/2" (or even 5/8") 4-40s for setting high action in my tele bridge... None of the big box hardware stores out here in lower mainland Vancouver have 'em...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.palmerbolt.com/catalog.asp?prodid=593616&showprevnext=1Get them from HD Supply Brafasco / CTF Supply - Catalogue 

The BOOK PDF page number 26, it is page 20 of the catalogue, they sell 4/40 from 1/8" to 5/8" long in boxes of 100


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I deal a lot with Micro-fasteners (its a US company but they are fast and no issues dealing with Canada) in my model airplane hobby.

They sell a pack of 20 pcs, 4-40 by 1/2" for $2.15. No minimum charge but there is a minimum $7 shipping fee (over $7 its actual cost).

Still, thats pretty cheap.

http://www.microfasteners.com/catalog/products/SSCSSA.cfm

AJC


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Acklands/Grainger lists 4/40 set screws in their catalog up to 3/8" long 

Part #BBT151013

Maybe give them a call, they might be able to get longer ones from thier supplier


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Try here. Spaenaur - WELCOME
I know they stock them up to 3/4"


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I buy allot of screws for my pickup parts from MicroFasteners as well ,they are great to deal with


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> Try here. Spaenaur - WELCOME
> I know they stock them up to 3/4"


Problem is their minimum order is quite high, way more than $10.

AJC


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

DavidP said:


> I need some 1/2" (or even 5/8") 4-40s for setting high action in my tele bridge... None of the big box hardware stores out here in lower mainland Vancouver have 'em...


Have you checked out Pacific Fasteners? They're near Boundary and 1st, across from Summit Tools. They have nearly every screw in existence.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the leads; checked out HD Supply on Terminal but they are out of stock and will only order in lots of 100... Pacific Fasteners only lists 4-40s in 3/8"... Guess I'll try stateside (Microfasteners) and eat the S&H.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> Problem is their minimum order is quite high, way more than $10.


 Interesting, they've never charged me a minimum. I can't find that on their website either. 
I'm only concerned as I have a small order I need to place with them, and if they have changed their policy I may have to find a different supplier.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dtsaudio said:


> Try here. Spaenaur - WELCOME
> I know they stock them up to 3/4"


DavidP..Spaenaur is just down the street from me. If they have what you want, I'd be happy to pick some up for you and mail them to you.

You need to send me the* exact part number and quantity.*

You can PM me with your mailing address.

Let me know.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> Interesting, they've never charged me a minimum. I can't find that on their website either.
> I'm only concerned as I have a small order I need to place with them, and if they have changed their policy I may have to find a different supplier.


Perhaps they did change.. used to be $50 minimum order for shipped orders. I used to deal with them for my woodworking business as they have so many different and unique fasteners.

Its been a few years since I ordered direct from them. Perhaps I should request a new catalogue myself 

AJC


----------

